# anyone know where to find?



## JUSTTINK (Sep 12, 2010)

does anyone know where to find some dj type mixed halloween rave type music?
thanks a bunch


----------



## ZombieHousewife (Sep 15, 2010)

Check out Zombie Girl


----------



## Drac (Oct 7, 2010)

*Sounds of Frenzy* is ideal for what you're looking for:
http://goo.gl/w8g5n


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

I'd check out the Monster Mashup CDs ... the 2011 edition (Texas Chainsaw Mashacre) might fit the bill. The older ones are good too.

Monster Mashup CDs/


----------



## AltF4 (Jul 24, 2008)

How about this:

Uberbyte - Ich Will Tanzen
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5TJSbxe-DaE

The Doll Underground (S.A.M Remix) - [x]-Rx
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jkM8vSE36W0

Indra - Loose Control
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JkhM5GyHa88

T3RR0R 3RR0R - Domination
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGbxPN2SAZI

Phosgore - Diagnosis
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bSecoiiihpA

Are any of these along the lines of what you are looking for?


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

its not a comp, but here are a few other song suggestions 

Dracula by Basement Jaxx
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kz-qwer3UYA

Bare Nite by Torqux (its dubstep intermixed with Modest Mussorgsky's 'Night on Bald Mountain') 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hXT5VL3Mz8

Organ Donor by DJ Shadow
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ujLzS2aXDJs

The Oxidising Angel by Blutengel
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FF4gT3ebZF0


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

The ScareHouse album by Delirium Dog is chock full of that type of music and I love it! It's over at iTunes.


----------



## Johan (Oct 15, 2008)

Music to die for


----------

